# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Repairing Door Jambs

## SlowMick

Evening All,  
I spent the afternoon at my Mum's trying to fix the internal doors.  Whoever installed the door handles didn't line up the striker plates and none of the door latch.  Most of the doors were only a few mm out so they weren't too bad but a couple are 10 - 15mm out. 
How should I repair the door jamb once i have moved the plate?  Will bulders big work or do I need to cut out a section of jamb and repalce it with wood.  Pretty much all the doors need to resists is a cat looking for food. 
thanks for your assistance, 
Mick

----------


## droog

I have used bog before without problems but of course only on painted jambs. 
Regards Dave

----------


## shauck

Ah. Love the smell of bog.

----------


## stevoh741

builders bog is the go. Works quick, is easily sandable and cutterable/drillable etc....if those words are even real?

----------


## nww1969

Can you see if you can buy longer striker plate to cover the old striker area.
I have used a file to elongate the hole in the past but 10-15mm might be pushing it.

----------


## SlowMick

thank you very much for all the help.  some jambs bogged, some catch plates filed and now Mum has one unhappy cat as he can't push all the doors open.

----------


## shauck

Now the cat will start scratching.   :Biggrin:

----------


## johnc

> Now the cat will start scratching.

  Easily fixed, simply remove the claws at the neck, problem solvered. :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

> Easily fixed, simply remove the claws at the neck, problem solvered.

  good for crab bait

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Harsh, but in the case of cats ...fair

----------

